# Drywall ceiling patch is 'puffy'



## dlisinski (Apr 28, 2015)

Yesterday, I had drywall guys (a company that I hired) come out and hang drywall and repair a crescent shape portion of my ceiling. I'm in Florida and have 'popcorn' type ceiling... not true popcorn.

The wall looks fine but the ceiling patch looks 'puffy'. When they were done, and I inspected the job, I did mention how it looked puffy. I figured I would wait until it dried to see how it looked.

Today, it looks the same. So I called and the guy said he would come back to see what he can do to correct.

What should he be doing? ...just so I know...


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Kinda hard to tell from that picture, but, it's possible they repaired with a piece of 5/8" drywall (which is standard for ceilings) and perhaps the ceiling was really 1/2" wall board. That 1/8" difference could be why it is "puffy."

It's also possible that after patching, they didn't feather out the patch far enough (with joint compound) to make it blend in with the rest of the ceiling. That happens a lot when finishers know they are going to cover the patch with popcorn or texture.........hoping to save a step or two in the process.


----------



## dlisinski (Apr 28, 2015)

When I spoke with the guy on the phone today, I think he mentioned floating or feather it out further.. I was concerned that it would just make it look like a bigger puffed out patch but then went on youtube and watched a good video and looks like that may help...

I just hope he can correct it because it is driving me nuts looking at it.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

They will have to scrape off the popcorn at least another 8 - 10 inches, then begin the feathering process. Then, of course, reapply the popcorn. On the plus side, at least you are getting them to come back and correct things.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

I don't know why he didn't cut the patch square to patch new drywall. The joints on the patch will always be humped up but don't know why the whole piece. but defiantly needs to be feathered out. I think he put too much mudd on the center and didnt feather it out .when I do a patch most of time I will have to feather it out 2' .before he leaves this time have him put a straight edge to make sure its flat.
My opinion is he will not have it right this time either, doesn't look like a pros work,


----------



## dlisinski (Apr 28, 2015)

This was the before pic...

They came back today and 'fixed' it.... it's better... still not totally the best.

But when it dries, I am going to paint the entire ceiling so everything will be the same color and sheen. Hopefully that will make it look even better.


----------

